# Receptivement



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

Is there a way to tell if a female is receptive? Because my female keeps opening her abdomin.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jul 2, 2007)

do you have any extra mantids i can have?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

No why? This is a question you send in a PM.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2007)

> do you have any extra mantids i can have?


Why are you always looking for handouts? You asked me for free flies.

Anyways, if she has been an adult for at least a couple weeks she should be ready to mate. Give it a try now if it's been long enough.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 3, 2007)

2 weeks starting tonight. I'm getting a good mating cage so i'll keep you updated.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe she just has a bad case of constipation.....?

nah just kidding :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 3, 2007)

lol your mind is wild sometimes


----------



## Asa (Jul 3, 2007)

So that's what you meant by 'receptive'.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 3, 2007)

Able to or prone to in a different tense.


----------

